# Tree Spading



## dhuffnmu (May 20, 2007)

I am interested in buying a tree spade to expand the business. How big of a tree spade would be ideal to start with. I would like a triler mounted one not one mounted on a large truck. How much do people charge to get a tree moved or planted? Any help would be appreaciated.

Thank you.


----------

